# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Doofheid

## Danielpsv

hallo 

kan iemand mij vertellen hoe het kan dati k door een oorontsteking doof ben aan 1 kant en of dit of wanneer dit overgaat ik heb er al een week last van 

groeten daan

----------


## sietske763

is je oorontsteking wel behandeld of heb je het nog steeds....

----------


## Danielpsv

ik heb er oordruppels voor al ruim een week en mijn gehoor wil maarniet terugkomen het lijkt net of je een oordopje in hebt die er niet uit wil 
bij het snuiten van de mijn neus lijkt het net of ie open springt maar er gebeurt dan vervolgens niks :Confused:  moet maandag naar de KNO

----------


## wally2cv

Ik heb het vroeger aan 2 oren gehad ! is verholpen met druppels. 
Maar het gehoor is door al die oorontstekingen beschadigd met het gevolg, 2 hoortoestellen. dus niet mee blijven lopen

----------

